# Really nice looking dog, owner surrender, Carson in Southern CA



## GSD2

This was on my facebook, a youtube video, this one made my cry, says Carson, in Southern CA, owner surrender on the 24th I think it said. It makes me so sad and all I can do to help is share this as much as I can...............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BWmQSX6LNuY


Lucas impound number A4713609. Please go to the Carson/Gardena Animal Shelter and adopt Lucas before his time is up. 
Here is a link to his impound information


----------



## Sunflowers

OMG.
I would go get that boy today if he were near me.

I really hope that was not really the owner.


----------



## ken k

I will never be able to understand how cold hearted some people can be


----------



## ZoeD1217

I hope and pray Lucas finds a new home. That video had me sobbing...I can't even imagine...He looked so sad  

People suck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k

ZoeD1217 said:


> People suck
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this


----------



## GSD2

I didn't see him listed. I hope a rescue got him out, that you tube video had over 2000 hits. Wow, that video made me so sad.......I called and e-mailed the 2 rescues in the area, I hope I hear back from them. There are three GSD's that I saw at the shelter.........

Yeah, I wonder if that was his owner? There are so many, it is just too sad


----------



## GSD2

ZoeD1217 said:


> I hope and pray Lucas finds a new home. That video had me sobbing...I can't even imagine...He looked so sad
> 
> People suck
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Yes, this...^^^^^^^


----------



## Sunflowers

He is listed, poor soul.
Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Gardena, CA | LUCAS
Someone on the YouTube comments mentions that the owner's wife got tired of the hair? I hope that's not true.


----------



## Msmaria

Wow, is it really that hard to comb the dog out every day. Some people. This video had me in tears.


----------



## Sunflowers

Msmaria said:


> Wow, is it really that hard to comb the dog out every day. Some people. This video had me in tears.


That is 20 minutes from you....


----------



## Msmaria

Sunflowers said:


> That is 20 minutes from you....


Yes, im trying to see if someone can get him. I have 3 dogs in a small house. Wish I had more room. Im so sad.


----------



## Sunflowers

Msmaria said:


> Yes, im trying to see if someone can get him. I have 3 dogs in a small house. Wish I had more room. Im so sad.


Excellent. At least have someone go evaluate him.


----------



## jafo220

This stuff rips my heart out. I wish he was closer, I'd go look at him. Wonder if a GSD rescue knows of him? 

Very sad. Vary sad.


----------



## Msmaria

jafo220 said:


> This stuff rips my heart out. I wish he was closer, I'd go look at him. Wonder if a GSD rescue knows of him?
> 
> Very sad. Vary sad.


I sent some emails to the gsd rescues in the area. I'd be willing to pay the fee to rescue him.  if anyone's interested.


----------



## Heidigsd

I tried to watch the video of him yesterday and couldn't do it...so heartbreaking  He didn't do anything wrong...just ended up with horrible owners. I'll never understand how anyone can do this...just throw them away :


----------



## jafo220

Msmaria said:


> I sent some emails to the gsd rescues in the area. I'd be willing to pay the fee to rescue him.  if anyone's interested.


What do rescue fees usually run?


----------



## Msmaria

jafo220 said:


> What do rescue fees usually run?


Depends on facility. But this place is around 35 to 50


----------



## jafo220

Msmaria said:


> Depends on facility. But this place is around 35 to 50


Wow, that's not bad at all. Man I wish he was closer and new his temperament. 

Somebody has got to pick this dog up! I'll wind up thinking about this the rest of the week.


----------



## llombardo

I couldn't even watch the whole video. If he was closer I would take him in a minute, transport wouldn't even be possible


----------



## llombardo

How much does it cost to fly a dog?


----------



## Gretchen

Msmaria said:


> I sent some emails to the gsd rescues in the area. I'd be willing to pay the fee to rescue him.  if anyone's interested.


You're an angel for trying ~ I wish we had a larger place, but we are already in violation with our HOA for the number of pets we have.


----------



## jafo220

llombardo said:


> How much does it cost to fly a dog?


You would have to run your own estimate depending on where you are and it appears the size of shipping kennel. Here is a link to just one shipping site. 

Pet Shipping, Pet Transporation with Pet Air

My shipping cost would be between $400 and $600. Still worth it if I was looking for a GSD.


----------



## Nigel

What a nice looking dog. Not often you see them listed as "good with other dogs & children". I hope he is get adopted by soon.


----------



## llombardo

jafo220 said:


> You would have to run your own estimate depending on where you are and it appears the size of shipping kennel. Here is a link to just one shipping site.
> 
> Pet Shipping, Pet Transporation with Pet Air
> 
> My shipping cost would be between $400 and $600. Still worth it if I was looking for a GSD.


Do you know if they supply the kennel for traveling purposes or does it have to be purchased?


----------



## Msmaria

Just heard back from rescue. The owner is going to retrieve the dog, if he doesn't there are 3 rescues waiting for him


----------



## jafo220

llombardo said:


> Do you know if they supply the kennel for traveling purposes or does it have to be purchased?


I don't know. I am assuming it's part of the price. You would have to call and talk to them. There is more than one animal shipper too. That was just one I seen on a google search and thought I'd check out the price.

There have been members here who have had their dogs shipped. They may be more qualified to help better than myself on this.


----------



## Msmaria

Gretchen said:


> You're an angel for trying ~ I wish we had a larger place, but we are already in violation with our HOA for the number of pets we have.


I know how it is. i rent a house and am at my limit too. Luckily my landlord is great.


----------



## wolfstraum

I saw the beginning and had to turn it off.....it was heartbreaking.....

there are lots of rescues who transport adn network for it...yahoo groups that run networks....I see one pop up locally every so often.....if you are interested in the dog...contact some rescues out there and see if they can network you into a transport...there are also ground transport people....

Lee


----------



## ken k

Msmaria said:


> Just heard back from rescue. The owner is going to retrieve the dog,


hope not, he doesn't deserve the dog


----------



## jafo220

Msmaria said:


> Just heard back from rescue. The owner is going to retrieve the dog, if he doesn't there are 3 rescues waiting for him


I missed the word "owner". He no longer owns the dog right? He surrendered the dog. Better off with the rescue.


----------



## Msmaria

Links to some transporters for future ref. 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/kimb...ue-contacts-low-kill-shelters/468278633182590


----------



## jafo220

Msmaria said:


> Links to some transporters for future ref.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/kimb...ue-contacts-low-kill-shelters/468278633182590


 Cool. Bookmarked.


----------



## Msmaria

jafo220 said:


> I missed the word "owner". He no longer owns the dog right? He surrendered the dog. Better off with the rescue.


When I talked to Carson shelter she used the word owner. I am so glad to hear that there are private rescues waiting for him and he won't be put down.


----------



## Sunflowers

Owner is feeling remorse?
Probably saw the video or got hate mail.
What a piece of... To put the dog though all that. Disgusting.


----------



## Sunflowers

May 24, 2014
Lucas is a 5-year old male German Shepherd who was turned in by his owner to the Carson Animal Shelter in Southern California today (5/24/14). The wife decided she didn't want the dog anymore because she was tired of all the hair, so the husband dropped him off. Lucas has been a part of this family since he was a puppy, looking after their 3 kids, and playing with their other dog (a small breed) and now they repay him - by discarding him at a high-kill shelter. Sadly, this happens every day. Lucas has been assigned the impound number A4713609. Please go to the Carson/Gardena Animal Shelter and adopt Lucas before his time is up.

Just...OMG. I have.no words.


----------



## Nigel

Sunflowers said:


> Owner is feeling remorse?
> Probably saw the video or got hate mail.
> What a piece of... To put the dog though all that. Disgusting.


Or maybe the kids got home from school, discovered Lucas was gone and let the parents have it!


----------



## Msmaria

Or..maybe he got rid of the wife :blush: lol

My son complains about my dogs hair on his clothes all the time. He said " I'm going to move out, I can't take it anymore" And i said, "bye", guess what he's still here lol


----------



## Sunflowers

Nigel said:


> Or maybe the kids got home from school, discovered Lucas was gone and let the parents have it!


Good call. Probably. Can you imagine teaching your child this kind of thing? Unbelievable!


----------



## ZoeD1217

My kids would revolt and burn the house down if I got rid of Zoe. Unless she ate one of their siblings. I hope there was some serious thought put into where they *messed* up. I can't even fathom getting rid of my puppy over some dog hair. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

I posted on FB and messaged my cousin (lives in CA) to share (in case she misses in news feed as FB is editing what and how much you can see)and/or if she knew of anybody who might be looking...maybe


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

Lucas has (3) interested adopters for him. I am third on the list and will follow up on the 5/30 when they decide. The big reason Lucas received much interest is because someone took the time to promote the dog with a video and then this was shared on the internet to the masses. I think every dog at a shelter deserves a video that will get it attention and eventually adopted. I'm happy if Lucas gets a good new owner but I am there if he needs me. I really do not think the original owner should be allowed back in the picture if there are other quality people that will step-up for this boy.


----------



## llombardo

Msmaria said:


> Links to some transporters for future ref.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/kimb...ue-contacts-low-kill-shelters/468278633182590


Good to have.


----------



## katieliz

b & j's dad...thank you.


----------



## selzer

What the original owner needs to understand, is that sometimes owner turn-ins are killed before you leave the parking lot. It's not like you have 3-5 days to change your mind. 

People suck.


----------



## shepherdmom

ZoeD1217 said:


> People suck
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Agreed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Could have picked a worse high-kill to dump the dog? Oh yea, the one out in Lancaster area. I hope the dog goes to a new life and great adventures with responsible people. SO glad he has a waiting list! Stupid owners.


----------



## Muskeg

B & J, thank you! Please update on how this turns out. That dog looks so much like my Tess, the video had me in tears. It is despicable to betray a dog's trust like that Disgusting.


----------



## GSD2

Thank you B & J's Dad! Please do update when you know more. I wonder who did the video, maybe a volunteer at the shelter. What a great idea if so. I contacted by e-mail a rescue and by phone message another and never heard back. 

He really should go to an approved home over the owner, that is beyond sad that he would do that. Maybe the kids did have a say in the matter when they found out, can you imagine 3 hysterical children finding their best friend gone? And mom and dad did it? 


The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.” 
― Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Sunflowers

It gets even more tough to understand!

"My former family who owned me for more than 5 years had to give me up because But they said that I spend most of my time outdoors, but it's not ideal. I seem to be good with small children. 
I have not been housetrained. 
I am good on a leash. 
I have advanced obedience skills. I seem to get along well with dogs."


County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control-Our Animals-Our Animals Search Detail1


----------



## ken k

Sunflowers said:


> It gets even more tough to understand!
> 
> "My former family who owned me for more than 5 years had to give me up because But they said that I spend most of my time outdoors, but it's not ideal. I seem to be good with small children.
> I have not been housetrained.
> I am good on a leash.
> I have advanced obedience skills. I seem to get along well with dogs."
> 
> 
> County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control-Our Animals-Our Animals Search Detail1


makes no sense,


----------



## llombardo

I'm not sure why anyone seems surprised that GSDs are brought into these shelters. It happens everyday and I'm willing to bet about 10% brought are brought in for reasons that can be somewhat understood., the rest are situations like this one, just sad. There was just one in Facebook where the owner tried leaving the GSD in the shelter waiting room and the dog got out and chased his owners truck and jumped in. I believed the owned attempted to drop the same dog off later for a second time. I believe it said they were looking for the dog and it was possibly hurt. The owner almost ran him over the first time .


----------



## katieliz

I'm sure the people who wrote this are overworked and possibly not paying enough attention to what they're writing. I read on various Facebook threads that this boy has help coming. But nothing's a done deal till it is done, so here's hoping b and j's dad is following the situation.


----------



## lalachka

llombardo said:


> I'm not sure why anyone seems surprised that GSDs are brought into these shelters. It happens everyday and I'm willing to bet about 10% brought are brought in for reasons that can be somewhat understood., the rest are situations like this one, just sad. There was just one in Facebook where the owner tried leaving the GSD in the shelter waiting room and the dog got out and chased his owners truck and jumped in. I believed the owned attempted to drop the same dog off later for a second time. I believe it said they were looking for the dog and it was possibly hurt. The owner almost ran him over the first time .



What reason for surrendering would you understand? Curious. I find myself not being able to understand any reasons though I try my best not to judge in any situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

In my opinion, the guy wanted the dog gone, not the wife. He's just blaming her. People who will dump a dog when they are no longer convenient, shirk responsibility in other ways. And what man is going to take his dog to the shelter if he doesn't want the dog gone? C'mon, you want the dog gone, you take him. 

If the dog has been house trained, and has advanced obedience, it can be worse than that. It could be that the wife loves the dog, and the husband is mad at her for something and taking it out on the dog, wouldn't be the first time. But, in my opinion, that would be grounds for justifiable homicide. But some people are so selfish that they will use a beloved pet against a wife or a child to prove they have the power in the family. 

In any case, a sad situation for the dog. Whether the husband is a spineless git who will dump his dog at a whim of his wife's or a spineless git who will blame his wife when he wants to dump his dog, or a spineless git who will use a pet to punish and abuse family members. Some people just need their hands and feet cut off, and then be left to struggle to feed themselves and take care of their bodily concerns.


----------



## Sunflowers

That's just it.

It says the dog has *not* been house trained.


----------



## gsdsar

lalachka said:


> What reason for surrendering would you understand? Curious. I find myself not being able to understand any reasons though I try my best not to judge in any situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have worked in rescue for many years. There are 2 cases that stand out to me that are reasons I understand. 

1. Man had GSD. Man got married and had 2 children. At 4 years old, first child developed allergies to dog. Man took child to multiple specialists, put dog on special food, had dog groomed and blown out monthly. Child could not breathe. Man turned basement into dog haven, child having asthma attacks. Man refitted basement with separate ventilation system. Child had multiple attacks and ended up in hospital multiple times. Wife and child moved out of home until man could rehome the dog. 

I have heard the "kid has allergy" excuse a lot. This one actually was dangerous to child. And owner did everything possible to keep dog. Child comes first. 

2. Family imports wonderful puppy from Europe. Trained, beautiful, sweet wonderful dog. Family house burns down. Everyone gets out. Family has a very special needs child. Needs to stay in same school. They find a rental, but rental will not allow GSD in the house. So he is relegated to outside. They ask if they can fence the back yard. Home owner says no, dog lives in garage. They put up Invisible Fencing. Dog us trained to that, but still is crated in garage. Man spends hours everyday outside with dog, but it's not fair to the dog. 

Found him a great home. 

I hear lots of "sob stories", but these two, were appropriate rehomes. And both dogs found great homes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka

Yeah those didn't bother me. Def not the first one. The second one, I guess it's selfless to say you're not doing the best you can and let go but somehow i think if the dog was given a chance to decide he'd decide to stay home. In the garage and all. 


But both of these are good owners that did their best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

gsdsar said:


> I have worked in rescue for many years. There are 2 cases that stand out to me that are reasons I understand.
> 
> 1. Man had GSD. Man got married and had 2 children. At 4 years old, first child developed allergies to dog. Man took child to multiple specialists, put dog on special food, had dog groomed and blown out monthly. Child could not breathe. Man turned basement into dog haven, child having asthma attacks. Man refitted basement with separate ventilation system. Child had multiple attacks and ended up in hospital multiple times. Wife and child moved out of home until man could rehome the dog.
> 
> I have heard the "kid has allergy" excuse a lot. This one actually was dangerous to child. And owner did everything possible to keep dog. Child comes first.
> 
> 2. Family imports wonderful puppy from Europe. Trained, beautiful, sweet wonderful dog. Family house burns down. Everyone gets out. Family has a very special needs child. Needs to stay in same school. They find a rental, but rental will not allow GSD in the house. So he is relegated to outside. They ask if they can fence the back yard. Home owner says no, dog lives in garage. They put up Invisible Fencing. Dog us trained to that, but still is crated in garage. Man spends hours everyday outside with dog, but it's not fair to the dog.
> 
> Found him a great home.
> 
> I hear lots of "sob stories", but these two, were appropriate rehomes. And both dogs found great homes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not everyone with a very allergic child has the resources described in scenario number 1. 

Rehoming dogs is not a terrible thing. In fact, if it is better for the owners and better for the dog, it is desirable. If people truly do not want their dog, then these dogs are intelligent, and it can do far greater damage to keep a dog that you really don't want than to find it a home where it can be loved and well-cared for. 

Dumping a dog in a kill-shelter after five years, five years probably of isolation and neglect, is a bit different. 

I know it happens. One does not need to pass a human-being test to acquire a dog. And lots of people that truly don't qualify could beat a test anyway. This dog is better off away from the spineless git that dumped him. Maybe better off dead than to spend another 5-7 years ignored and resented in the back yard.


----------



## lalachka

Selzer, he just might be that much under her control. It happens. She wants him gone - sure, whatever you want. She tells him to take him down there - sure, whatever you say. Spineless. 

Or maybe he's really making excuses. 

I read somewhere that because owners that surrender the dogs feel guilty about it they try to make themselves look a little better and blame the dog for the surrender. So they'd say things like, bit kids, can't be potty trained, escapes, whatever. And since that then goes on his records it makes a dog harder to adopt. 

I don't know if that's true (that it stays on his record and is given enough weight) but if it is then it's sad. You're already giving the dog up, give him a chance at least



ETA I just read your message all the way and saw that we used the same word, spineless))))) yep he is. Or spiteful. Lol @ grounds for justifiable homicide)))))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

selzer said:


> Not everyone with a very allergic child has the resources described in scenario number 1.
> 
> Rehoming dogs is not a terrible thing. In fact, if it is better for the owners and better for the dog, it is desirable. If people truly do not want their dog, then these dogs are intelligent, and it can do far greater damage to keep a dog that you really don't want than to find it a home where it can be loved and well-cared for.
> 
> Dumping a dog in a kill-shelter after five years, five years probably of isolation and neglect, is a bit different.
> 
> I know it happens. One does not need to pass a human-being test to acquire a dog. And lots of people that truly don't qualify could beat a test anyway. This dog is better off away from the spineless git that dumped him. Maybe better off dead than to spend another 5-7 years ignored and resented in the back yard.



Agree. To be honest. I would rather a dog be rehomed than live a half life with people that are not invested in their well being. I may not like those people, but at least they are honest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

selzer said:


> In any case, a sad situation for the dog. *Whether the husband is a spineless git who will dump his dog at a whim of his wife's* or a spineless git who will blame his wife when he wants to dump his dog, or a spineless git who will use a pet to punish and abuse family members. Some people just need their hands and feet cut off, and then be left to struggle to feed themselves and take care of their bodily concerns.


I've seen this, an engineer I work with did just that. He got a yellow lab pup and was so happy with it, brought it to work to show him off regularly. He grew huge, a very nice and seemingly well behaved dog. I asked him a few months back why he stopped bringing him in and he said he was given an ultimatum, the dog goes or she goes (freaking girlfriend, not even his wife), couldn't believe it came out of his mouth, wuss 

He rehomed it, not dropped it off at a shelter, but still...


----------



## lalachka

gsdsar said:


> Agree. To be honest. I would rather a dog be rehomed than live a half life with people that are not invested in their well being. I may not like those people, but at least they are honest.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yep except that I always can't help but to think that the dog would've rather stayed. They're loyal and no matter how much of a POS their owners are they still love them. 

I know that I definitely don't deserve everything I get from my dog. And my cats and my turtle lol for that matter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Nigel said:


> I've seen this, an engineer I work with did just that. He got a yellow lab pup and was so happy with it, brought it to work to show him off regularly. He grew huge, a very nice and seemingly well behaved dog. I asked him a few months back why he stopped bringing him in and he said he was given an ultimatum, the dog goes or she goes (freaking girlfriend, not even his wife), couldn't believe it came out of his mouth, wuss
> 
> He rehomed it, not dropped it off at a shelter, but still...


Women are no better, really. I have read about a woman that took her two dogs to be euthanized because her boy friend didn't like them. Women have even killed their kids for fear of losing a boy friend. Those aren't even human beings, though. I can understand choosing a person over a dog, but if you ever cared deeply for the dog, unless it was aging, wouldn't you find it a good home, rather than killing it? And kill it rather than dumping it in a kill-shelter.


----------



## jafo220

All this other aside. This dog should not be let back into a perilous situation it came from. It's obvious those people do not want the dog and now have been embarrassed nationally and now to save face, they come crawling back wanting the dog back. I don't know the procedures at those shelters, but to me, if it were me handling this situation or situations like this, they surrendered the dog to the shelter. It's a done deal. The dog would go to the next in line rescue where it would have a better chance at a quality life. Give this dog back to the original owners and they may just wait it out and either dump the dog, go to a different shelter or even worse decide to take matters into their own hands to end the dogs life themselves. All in an effort to save face and try to smooth things over with the public. If they are willing to give the dog up to a kill shelter then it's within their capacity to do the other also.

They should not get this dog back.


----------



## lalachka

How come all this info about them is public anyway? Like the reasons they surrendered, who they are (people are saying they got hate mail, how did the senders know where to send it to?)?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

jafo220 said:


> All this other aside. This dog should not be let back into a perilous situation it came from. It's obvious those people do not want the dog and now have been embarrassed nationally and now to save face, they come crawling back wanting the dog back. I don't know the procedures at those shelters, but to me, if it were me handling this situation or situations like this, they surrendered the dog to the shelter. It's a done deal. The dog would go to the next in line rescue where it would have a better chance at a quality life. Give this dog back to the original owners and they may just wait it out and either dump the dog, go to a different shelter or even worse decide to take matters into their own hands to end the dogs life themselves. All in an effort to save face and try to smooth things over with the public. If they are willing to give the dog up to a kill shelter then it's within their capacity to do the other also.
> 
> They should not get this dog back.


Completely agree!


----------



## Avorow

lalachka said:


> How come all this info about them is public anyway? Like the reasons they surrendered, who they are (people are saying they got hate mail, how did the senders know where to send it to?)?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Man I would love to know who they are. I would spend the money to shame them in print and on television. Some people are just more computer savy I guess.


----------



## ken k

any update on this boy?


----------



## wyoung2153

he looks so sad  I want him.. but I live way to far.. how can you get a dog and then say "there's too much hair" then abandon them. I mean that's 5 years.. it took you 5 years to realize this? >.< people make me angry.


----------



## Msmaria

ken k said:


> any update on this boy?



He's no longer listed at the shelter. So somebody has him.


----------



## ken k

Msmaria said:


> He's no longer listed at the shelter. So somebody has him.


hope its not the one that dumped him there


----------



## ken k

wyoung2153 said:


> he looks so sad  I want him.. but I live way to far.. how can you get a dog and then say "there's too much hair" then abandon them. I mean that's 5 years.. it took you 5 years to realize this? >.< people make me angry.


too much hair, yes, and then theres the one, "I didnt know he`d get this big"


----------



## Msmaria

ken k said:


> hope its not the one that dumped him there


I'm hearing second hand that it was the owner who picked him up yesterday.


----------



## ken k

Msmaria said:


> I'm hearing second hand that it was the owner who picked him up yesterday.


nuts, I`m sure the pup will be banished to the back yard for the rest of his life


----------



## Courtney

Guys - this thread is _heartbreaking_ No way could I watch the video.

After reading about this poor boy I want to leave work and go home and hug my boy.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

I could not watch the entire video either. I emailed the wife, she should,,, forward this to Terry the owner of the; Amanda Foundation in Beverly Hills CA and the rest is up to God..

Sickin's me to death..


----------



## blackshep

Why did I click this thread?! I'm so depressed now! Gosh, I hope he's in a better home, that crate at the kennel was TOO SMALL. How can people be so awful and dump their pets?


----------



## Msmaria

Another dog abandoned almost abandoned at Colorado shelter. Dog chased after owners car and got in and is now missing. Who knows what owner did with him. He said he drove dog all the way to Los Angeles and ditched him there. He probably killed the dog and ditched him somewhere, so sad

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ys-missing-animal-just-jumped-car-window.html

Man caught on video ditching dog at shelter is charged with cruelty, neglect


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

I finally had a chance to speak with the Carson animal shelter manager about this dog Lucas. She said that at any time while a dog is in their custody that the previous owner can call and reclaim the dog, even if someone was at the shelter that moment to adopt. It seems likely that the owner was the person in the video because she said the shelter would not allow a staged video but she would not confirm it was the owner in the video. I think if all the dogs at the shelter had a sad story on a nice video with an emotional song, than many more could be adopted based on the outpouring I have seen on a few dogs like this. I hope Lucas owner never fails him again and he has a great rest of his life...


----------



## huntergreen

selzer said:


> Women are no better, really. I have read about a woman that took her two dogs to be euthanized because her boy friend didn't like them. Women have even killed their kids for fear of losing a boy friend. Those aren't even human beings, though. I can understand choosing a person over a dog, but if you ever cared deeply for the dog, unless it was aging, wouldn't you find it a good home, rather than killing it? And kill it rather than dumping it in a kill-shelter.


get rid of my dog or the girl.......plenty of fish in the ocean.....who would want to be with a partner/spouse or whatever if they would make you choose ?


----------



## bill

Been married 30 years" my wife puts up with my dogs because she loves me" she doesn't dislike dogs just not passionate about them like me .that said I had dogs when we met and always will" she would never tell me to get rid of my dog" if she did' bye hun write me sometime.lol Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

I just stay single. Some women can't seem to be single, and will put up with anything to have a man in their lives. I don't know if some guys are the same way. I think if you are willing to dump your dog at a kill shelter, than the dog is probably better off without you. Maybe the dog will find someone who will actually love him. 

So the very sad tale, just got sadder.


----------



## d4lilbitz

Could never part with one of my dogs. Since we've adopted Red two years ago, they no longer go to a boarding kennel. I have someone come in to watch them. I never want him to feel like he's lost everything again. When we first saw him he looked so depressed and lost. Now he's has a glow and is carefree. 


FYI...at the end of this video, it said the family had a change of heart and picked up the dog the next day. I feel bad for this dog and all the unwanted dogs : ) Rescues have so much love to give and are so loving.


----------



## ShastinaMama

Does anyone have an update on him?


----------



## huntergreen

since this gsd was listed in may, i doubt anyone knows the outcome.


----------



## Caledon

That was video was sad.

I think people who are giving up their pet should be made to watch this video, and some of the others I've seen over the years.


----------



## petite

I'm praying for Lucus and so upset he's back with the same uncaring family. I hope he'll be alright. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

